# K1 Visa question



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi all, probably a really obvious question, but if i were to apply for a K1 visa to goto US to marry my GF, would she still be able to travel here (the UK) on a tourist visa purely for a visit, and a short tour of Europe, while the K1 process continues?

Many thanks,

Raceman.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

raceman said:


> Hi all, probably a really obvious question, but if i were to apply for a K1 visa to goto US to marry my GF, would she still be able to travel here (the UK) on a tourist visa purely for a visit, and a short tour of Europe, while the K1 process continues?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Raceman.


Yes you can travel to The UK but ensure you are earning enogh to satify the affidavit of support


----------



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> Yes you can travel to The UK but ensure you are earning enogh to satify the affidavit of support


Hi Davis,
I would be as i have an income from some rental properties, but she won't as yet as she has just left college, and although has a job, it doesn't pay that much at the moment, although i am lead to believe that her parents maybe able to co-sponsor me.........

Just to clarify, I am a UK resident, and she is US resident, i know it says different on my profile, that was an error when i setup my account, and now don't seem to be able to change.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

raceman said:


> Hi Davis,
> I would be as i have an income from some rental properties, but she won't as yet as she has just left college, and although has a job, it doesn't pay that much at the moment, although i am lead to believe that her parents maybe able to co-sponsor me.........
> 
> Just to clarify, I am a UK resident, and she is US resident, i know it says different on my profile, that was an error when i setup my account, and now don't seem to be able to change.


the US cit has to be the Sponsor ..but you can have cosponsor


----------



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> the US cit has to be the Sponsor ..but you can have cosponsor


That's how i understood it, so my income from UK would not count?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

raceman said:


> That's how i understood it, so my income from UK would not count?


no .,.. the US goverment cannot get their hand on it

VisaJourney - Your US Immigration Community


----------

